# New to horse owning



## Guerrero (25 March 2014)

Firstly hi, as the title says I'm new to owning a horse (bought him valentines day!) but I've been riding for years (about 12-13) also new to the forum but figured I could always do with advise and have found forums useful for my other hobbies (I keep fish too)

I'm likely to ask some stupid questions but there's so many things you realise you don't know about horses when you buy one.
Some background-I'm in the process of buying all the stuff the horse needs (so many things I had never thought about before!) so far I've got a grooming kit sorted, the bridle (minus bit) and some fly spray (he gets eaten alive apparently), a stable rug, fleece and turnout, plus the horse. He is being kept in livery at the riding stable he used to be a part of so I get to use his old saddle and bit and some of their stuff.
Horse is called Big Ted he's only 5 and very sweet, oddly intelligent in a very childish way and has been a riding school pony for the past year or two (at my riding school so I've ridden him plenty) . he's about 15hh dark bay Cob.

First question then is about bits, his current bit is a touch small for him so he needs a new one (plus I don't actually own his current one) I've been told his bit is called a loose ring, full cheek, french-link snaffle. Problem is from online searches the closest seems to be something called a fulmer snaffle but I'm not sure if this is the same thing with a different name or something different. 

Secondly any advise to offer to a new owner? in particular common illnesses to look out for or common mistakes etc.

apologies for the long post, I tend to babble on a bit.


----------



## xgemmax (25 March 2014)

Yes a fulmer is what you are after  French link means it has two joints in the centre

Good luck


----------



## AppaloosaPonyHorse (25 March 2014)

Congratulations on getting your first horse! 

It is a bit of a learning curve, I got my boy at end of last summer and he is my first horse.

It is really good you are on a yard so there should be experienced people about, best thing is to ask if you are not sure of something or need advice. 

My RI also did a few horsemanship type lessons with me as though I knew the basics was good to learn stuff like bandaging, getting ready for travel, some basic first aid.

When you are grooming use your hands too and they can feel if any heat in legs or if something feels wrong.

After a while you get to know what is normal for your horse and if they don't seem themselves. 

Maybe consider a fly sheet for snummer? I will be getting one for my chap and fly mask but half that is flies and half he is mostly white with pink skin so needs sun protection especially around eyes.

I learned a lot just by asking, am at a very supportive yard and other liveries are lovely, and the first time doing something getting someone to help me or even watch to see if I was doing it right.

Maybe measure his bit and see what size it is and then if current one a bit too small try next size up, they usually go up in 1/2 sizes I think but someone more experienced here may want to correct me on that. 

It is good you have ridden him a lot, make sure on ground too that he know you are in charge. I found lunging was good way to help bond aswell and get him listening to my voice. And just leading him around and making sure he respected my space.

Check out stuff like his worming programme, vaccines stuff like that, I like to write down things to keep track and when he gets new shoes, I wasn't always sure at first when he needed new shoes so I asked or would get farrier to have a look when there seeing other horses.

Best of luck with Big Ted

Oh and we need a photo of the lovely boy


----------



## Micky (26 March 2014)

Also if he gets eaten alive by flies, it might be worth investing in a fly rug, marvellous things


----------



## Booboos (26 March 2014)

Congratulations on your new boy!

Keep in mind that if he's been a riding school pony he'll be used to quite a lot of work most days and it will be quite a change for him to be ridden only by one person a few times a week. At the same time the spring grass is coming through which can make most horses a bit loopy so cut down all hard feed and turn him out for as long as possible.


----------



## Guerrero (26 March 2014)

Thank you everyone. I'll get a Fulmer then and I'll have a look for a fly sheet. I was looking in to trying to get him barefoot, currently he only has his front feet done any way and in a few months we'll be moving from the yard to a field so it'll be mostly field work. Do any of you not shoe yours? I know he'll still need trimming but it would save a fortune.
I still need to ask about vaccines and worming 

He's a real baby but thankfully he doesn't tend to get too much energy ( though he is getting a bit more energetic which is nice).  I can only get down to see him at weekends normally so that's the only time he gets ridden because the riding school don't like to use him as he messes them about. Lucky for me his idea of acting up and getting over exciting is to walk with his head in the air.... when he spooks at something he stops for 5 minutes to let me know then (and only if he's feeling particularly energetic) bolts a few strides (roughly at the pace of a fast trot for most horses) and instead of bucking he'll energetically pick up one back foot and then stomp it down- he's seen other horses act up and he tries to copy them but doesn't quite get it (and doesn't want to throw me off, fallen off him once and he got a bit upset)
He goes in the field most days (certainly everyday I'm there) and he's figured out my routine- his headcollar is hung up next to his stable and he's taken to sticking his nose through it in an attempt to get it on so he can go out.

He did get quite podgey when I first got him so he's on minimal feed, mostly grass so i guess that helps.

I've lunged him 3 times (he's not actually at a livery stables they're just lettign me keeping there for a while so I'm last priority on using the schools, I mostly hack him) , I don't think he'd ever done it before, the first time he freaked at the lunge whip and didn't quite understand he had to go in circles, the 3rd time he understood the command walk and trot (still learning what canter means) as well as whoa (drop down a pace) and steady (for when he gets scared) still working on the halt, he thinks it means come to me which is quite cute but not what I had in mind. He also started listening to me rather than looking to see what everyone else is doing. He also did some jumping on the lunge, uterly confused the first time but he got it pretty quick, don't think I did it quite right though- he jumped happily in the middle but I couldn't get him to approach in anything resembling a normal angle. Thankfully he's got a huge jump when he needs it and happy to try and jump anything so he wasn't too upset by it.

I got very lucky with him, he's a fidgit but well behaved on the ground and likes to please and learn new things, very genuine about jumping (he takes care of me  and never puts in a dirty stop even at the most weird and huge jumps (for him). Not the most forward going but you can't have everything 
I'll post a few pictures when I'm on the proper computer rather than the laptop.


----------



## littleshetland (2 April 2014)

Go and get a copy of BHS manual of horsemanship.  Its a little old fashioned, but full of sound common sense advice.


----------



## Guerrero (2 April 2014)

Okay thanks 

and sorry for all the long posts- i get nervous and babble a lot


----------



## Meowy Catkin (2 April 2014)

Welcome to the forum. 

There are lots of threads about keeping working horses unshod/barefoot. Have a look in the Veterinary and Hoof Care section.


----------



## AmieeT (2 April 2014)

You sound completely in love  reminds me of me! Start typing meaning it to be short and before you know it an essay conveying how besotted you are ^_^

Most important thing I was told is that there's always two steps forward and kne step back. My friend told me this before I got mine- he's my first and I'd never ridden/had a horse before.

He sounds lovely, congratulations!! 

Ax


----------



## hackneylass2 (6 April 2014)

Take Littleshetland's advice, the BHS Manual of Horsemanship is invaluable; old fashioned yes, but still pertinent and will be a mine of information. 

Congratulations on your first horse!


----------



## Fides (6 April 2014)

Enjoy! The feeling you get when you get your first horse is something you will never get again so enjoy! Don't be nervous of anything - you have a good support network here so you can get through anything!

You asked about illnesses - the main ones to look out for are laminitis, colic and grass sickness

Laminitis is caused by too much sugar/rich grass in the diet and makes the horse lame - always a vet callout ASAP but not an emergency call

Colic is basically tummy ache but can be caused by a lot of things - gas, impaction and twisted gut. It is a serious problem and needs an _immediate_ vet callout.

Enough of the bad stuff - just enjoy!

Grass sickness is an awful disease and they still don't know what causes it but it results in the horse losing weight really quickly - they can go from a normal weight to literally skin and bones within 10-14 days. If your horse starts to lose weight rapidly get a vet call out ASAP (but not a middle of the night type call). Grass sickness is usually fatal but if they are hospitalised quickly enough there is about a 20% survival rate.


----------



## ananewman (9 April 2014)

Hiya
I have also just brought my first horse. Maybe we could support each other?

I'm having a bit of a nightmare with my current livery. They expect me to mount on a busy road if no one is at the yard rather than leave the gate open. Their muck heap is up a hill, through the school so if I have a pile to get rid of I have to wait.
They use my hay rather than their own plus theirs no tack room and the shed they have given me I've been told I have to share. 

I'm feeling a bit down at the moment


----------



## AmieeT (9 April 2014)

Ananewman- can you find anywhere else? It'll take the fun out of it for your if you don't enjoy  cam see why they wouldn't want the gate open- are you able to practice opening and closing gates mounted? Would mean you could still get on on the yard!

Ax


----------



## ananewman (9 April 2014)

AmieeT said:



			Ananewman- can you find anywhere else? It'll take the fun out of it for your if you don't enjoy  cam see why they wouldn't want the gate open- are you able to practice opening and closing gates mounted? Would mean you could still get on on the yard!

Ax
		
Click to expand...

Hi Aimee - the problem is the gate is quite big - its a double gate and has 3 padlocks which they want all locked before I go out and then I go through a little side gate.

Im viewing a yard in Headley, Surrey on Saturday - I met the lady who owns it in the horse supply shop. She seemed lovely and theres no roadwork at this yard which is better for me I think.


----------



## pip6 (9 April 2014)

He's five, so don't expect a finished article that knows what to do, like lunging. You are going to have to be aware when you ask him to do something new he may not have a clue. In which case get yourself some very experienced (especially with yougsters) help who can guide you & answer any questions. Remember he is a baby, with his life ahead of him. You make a mess of it & you could ruin him for life. Not trying to scare you, just be very clear you have a youngster, not generally a good choice for a first horse.

If he is only working at weekends, why are you feeding him? Especially being a cob you will have to watch his waistline, isn't he getting enough from the grass & hay he gets? Don't think you have to feed just because others do, many owners overfeed their horses then wonder why they develop problems. Ring something like the Spillers advice line to get free, professional feed advice. Wrt his shoes, it depends on his feet & workload, not to mention terrain. There are some who are fanatical about going barefoot. Personally I think it depends on the horse & his situation. One of mine has shoes, the other doesn't & never has done, both work. If you want to try it, go on the tack room & ask for nutritional advice for a barefoot horse, there are some very helpful peeps on there. It is liekly he will need supplements to get horn of sufficient quality. It wont be as big a saving as you may think. He will need supplements & regular trimming (mine done by fab farrier, wouldn't touch a trimmer with a bargepole).

Don't be afraid, ask ask ask. It's how we've all learnt. Everyone has had a first horse, it could be the start of a brilliant phase in your life if you get it right. There's a saying that basically goes it's better to look stupid for a moment by asking a question than to stay silent & remain ignorant forever. What are your aims for BT? Do you want him to be a confident hacker or try to compete in something? I do endurance, if going out into the countryside appeals, contact your local endurance group (through endurance gb website), they may have someone local to you who will accompany you out training  or hacking, building up to doing a pleasure ride together. People are usually very happy to help, as we've all been there & needed help.


anewname, it isn't good mounting on a busy road & they shouldn't be using your hay. IHO find yoursef another yard where you are happy & are able to enjoy your horse. Remember it is mean to be fun! If our feeling down & need an ear to bend pm me.


----------



## chestnut cob (9 April 2014)

Congratulations!  It's an exciting time 

I won't go over what others have said, so will focus on him being a young horse.  Five is still really quite a baby, so are you having regular lessons?  He is still learning and might try to test you, so you will need some support to learn how to ride him and cope with things.  It might also be worth having someone more experienced to ride him during the week for you a couple of times.  Because you are both learning, he probably needs some more education so I would have someone else get on and teach him.  I bought a horse that was just about to turn 6 two years ago, he had done very little apart from hunting, and although I've had horses for years, I struggled with his education.  I keep him on livery with a v experienced friend who rides him once or twice a week for me, and teaches me too.  He needed to learn an awful lot of the basics and I felt happier having someone else teach those to him, so he learnt correctly the first time.  I also like the fact that if we struggle with anything or go through a bit of a tricky phase, I can ask friend to give him a mini "boot camp" for a few days to resolve anything, or start moving him onto the next level for me, push through any hurdles etc.

It might also be worth investing in some stable management lessons - does your current RS teach this?  They can help you to learn all about shoeing, tack, feed etc.

Have fun, it's lovely having your own horse!


----------



## Guerrero (12 April 2014)

Thanks all.  Just spent a week moving house so I haven't been to see him for a week been down today to find the riding school (were he lives as livery) hogged him and shaved his legs again so I had a bit of a fall out with them, though they are normally quite good. 

I know get a youngster as a first horse is generally a bad idea but Big Ted is really special- I wasn't suppose to be getting a horse yet because I'm finishing off my A-levels but he came up for sale so we bought him- it was always going to be Big Ted or nothing. I stopped jumping for a few years after a bad fall the instructor had tried me on all sorts of horses including the resident show jumper but I just got panic attacks. I saw someone trying to jump Big Ted, he had just ploughed through a fence without acknowledging it's existence and I turned to the instructor and said I'd jump that one. I've ridden him almost every week since (just over a year and a half) and jump anything on him.

Thankfully Big Ted is a pretty quick learner, he's now walk trots and canters on the lunge as well as moving in and out on command (most of the time). If I do have trouble with him the riding school will help out.* But I'm not entirely sure what a 5y old needs to know and learn... (any tips for that?) *He bends pretty well, will leg yield, rein back (his favourite), a slightly dodgy turn on the forhand, slightly extend and collect his gaits and is beginning to understand how to correct his striding going up to fences... he also managed a rather good levade completely unprompted (he's really strong and can just pick himself up on his hind when he feels like it- he hooked his legs over his stable door and when he got bored with that just picked him self back up and lowered himself down). He polite with me ont he ground (I've been told he is not with others thought but I don't know what I can do about that) he moves over with a light nudge and the command 'over' and will stand still in his stable (he normally falls asleep) while I groom or do what ever needs doing and only moves when told or when I'm done (unless he needs the loo in which case I can't really complain too much). He isn't the best at picking up his front feet but he's getting better. He doesn't spook at much on hacks, he's nicely level headed and when he does get spooked he still listens to me, thankfully things he's scared of I'm not and things I'm scared of he's not so we work pretty well. (he spooked at a log on the floor but happily walked through an Aerodrome and busy roads on his first road hack alone). Major thing he struggles with is walking down hill... daft thing keeps tripping, he trips on the flat sometimes too, I think he's perhaps still growing so is having to constantly adjust to his feet and he is doing it less, when I ride him I just have to make sure he keeps him head up and doesn't rush going down slopes. My aim for him is to be a hacking horse but he also loves to jump but I don't particularly want to compete him but he loves seeing new things, he's so interesting in everything thats going on he might enjoy a local show..
I'll look into the endurance it does sound like something I'd like (or at least I like long hacks) we went on a four hour hack last week and he was still bubbly by the end of it so he's got stamina, he's not very fast though  . 

The stable does do stable management lessons but one of the instructors has been helping me with some of that sort of stuff, and the lessons tend to be fairly basic.

He gets a handful of feed (mostly chaff I think) just to stop him causeing trouble- he's used to eating when the others get fed and he kicks up a fuss if he isn't. He'll be moving in a few months when we move house again so there doesn't seem much point in upsetting. I have had them reduce the feed otherwise, it's just a token amount. He's lost weight since I've had him and he's looking a lot better for it, I'll keep an eye on it though. When he moves the idea is not to feed him (he'll be living out almost 24/7 in the field at the back of the house) unless of cause he needs it.

They do use him for lessons occasionally but he's a sane and safe if slightly slow fellow so he gets used for beginners (walk trot and a little canter) which exercises him but doesn't teach him and I fear too many will make him difficult (he was sold because he doesn't like being a riding school pony- he was causing some issues) the better riders don't like him because he can't move quickly and they judge to quickly (I'm bias but he can do far more than most of them think)

ananewman- I hope your enjoying your horse. I love my fellow (as you can probably tell) I've had a bit of a hiccup with my yard and it's horrid, I hope you can find somewhere you're happier.


----------



## Booboos (13 April 2014)

Glad it's all going well!

With a youngster (as with most horses really, but especially with a youngster!) I'd be getting regular (weekly) lessons from an experienced instructor. He/she will be able to help you with what to teach next, and, very importantly, check that the horse is learning correctly.

One little point - I'd get the vet out for a horse that trips, especially one that trips downhill. It could be growing pains, but it could be a variety of other things that need looking at so best get a professional opinion that all is well.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (13 April 2014)

I would not use a fulmer snaffle, I would get a loose ringed Neu Schule bit with a lozenge.
He and you need to learn the basics, I would not use the RS instructor, as they dont sound like they have been doing too well so far.


----------



## Fides (13 April 2014)

MrsD123 said:



			I would not use a fulmer snaffle, I would get a loose ringed Neu Schule bit.
		
Click to expand...

 Could you explain your reasoning - I'm sure that would be helpful to the OP

OP - I start initially using a fulmer (with keepers) or a hanging cheek with youngsters as it keeps the bit stiller in their mouth. For the mouthpiece I start with a Mullen happy mouth then progress to a metal bit with a split rotating lozenge so the two sides of the bit work independently. I've never yet had to progress to any other bit than this...


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (14 April 2014)

Fides said:



			Could you explain your reasoning - I'm sure that would be helpful to the OP

OP - I start initially using a fulmer (with keepers) or a hanging cheek with youngsters as it keeps the bit stiller in their mouth. For the mouthpiece I start with a Mullen happy mouth then progress to a metal bit with a split rotating lozenge so the two sides of the bit work independently. I've never yet had to progress to any other bit than this...
		
Click to expand...

Many horses do not like a fulmer, and as it is a young horse I always start with the least complicated and simplest bit. A lozenge is kind. A kind bit is more likely to be accepted. A loose ringed bit is also kinder. I prefer Neu Schule or other soft metal bits to stainless steel.
An experienced instructor is required to discuss these things to be honest, each horse is so different.


----------



## 9tails (14 April 2014)

MrsD123 said:



			Many horses do not like a fulmer, and as it is a young horse I always start with the least complicated and simplest bit. A lozenge is kind. A kind bit is more likely to be accepted. A loose ringed bit is also kinder. I prefer Neu Schule or other soft metal bits to stainless steel.
An experienced instructor is required to discuss these things to be honest, each horse is so different.
		
Click to expand...

WHAT?  The least complicated for a young horse is a bit that will guide him where he needs to go, a loose ring isn't going to help him with that.  Sometimes I read your responses and you try talking the talk without being able to walk the walk.  Learn what you're trying to give advice about.


----------



## Fides (14 April 2014)

9tails said:



			WHAT?  The least complicated for a young horse is a bit that will guide him where he needs to go, a loose ring isn't going to help him with that.  Sometimes I read your responses and you try talking the talk without being able to walk the walk.  Learn what you're trying to give advice about.
		
Click to expand...

My thoughts too  a quiet bit is better for a youngster. Also I have seen loose rings pulled through the mouth of uncooperative youngsters - especially some of the smaller 'prettier' bits. 

OP if you are going to go for a loose ring, make sure the rings are the big type


----------



## Guerrero (14 April 2014)

I ended up getting a full-cheek (fixed rings) with a french link, stainless steel- I couldn't find a loose ring with full cheeks and a french link. This is the same bit he used to have before the riding school changed it, I don't know why they changed it because he seems to love it, he's more forward with it anyway. He's got very good brakes but bad steering so I think the bit suits him.

I also got my saddle today  fits him and fits me. A saddler came to fit the riding school horses too, Ted was quite confused by the saddles being changed so much but was very good if a bit sluggish- he's like me; doesn't wake up in the morning. I've got a numna on the way too, just missing girth and stirrups (my stirrups went missing  ) 

We will still be getting weekly lessons for the next three-ish months before we move away from the yard, we can't keep getting them after that. We're just changing instructor so we'll see how it goes this week. I have semi-privates with my sister and sadly it takes a while for Ted to work properly when other horses are around so we'll see what this new instructor thinks of that I hope she doesn't resort to "just hit him" because it doesn't work that well

So far I think we're doing okay, he seems much happier, certainly shinier and enjoying his hacks and jumping. He's lost a bit of weight (he needed to loose a little) and so far has avoided being eaten by flies though we're just starting to get a little itchy but he didn't once I used to fly spray. I found out yesterday that last year he rubbed the top of his neck against a wire fence so much he sawed into it about an inch.... so that's something to watch for.

A few pictures from a couple weeks ago

The dark bay/Black at the front, his forlock has grown since and his legs have been shaved, I think he's a bit shinier too....


----------



## chestnut cob (14 April 2014)

Are you moving him to your house?  Will he have any company? And will you have anyone experienced on hand to support you?


----------



## 9tails (14 April 2014)

He's a lovely stamp, OP.  Good luck with him.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (15 April 2014)

9tails said:



			WHAT?  The least complicated for a young horse is a bit that will guide him where he needs to go, a loose ring isn't going to help him with that.  Sometimes I read your responses and you try talking the talk without being able to walk the walk.  Learn what you're trying to give advice about.
		
Click to expand...

Oh sorry, I've ridden over a 1000 horses, and have broken in about 50 ponies, but I am sure there is plenty more to learn. 
I think you will find I often advise an instructor to answer these enquiries as each horse is different, and if people have to ask these sort of questions, in my opinion they need to get help from an experienced person rather than a forum.
Neu schule starter bit is lozenge and loose ringed, I assume they sell it for the purpose of breaking.
I have used one on all my youngsters at some stage.
I have only ever had mouth problems with horses who have been broken by someone else.


----------



## NellRosk (15 April 2014)

9tails said:



			WHAT?  The least complicated for a young horse is a bit that will guide him where he needs to go, a loose ring isn't going to help him with that.  Sometimes I read your responses and you try talking the talk without being able to walk the walk.  Learn what you're trying to give advice about.
		
Click to expand...




Fides said:



			My thoughts too  a quiet bit is better for a youngster. Also I have seen loose rings pulled through the mouth of uncooperative youngsters - especially some of the smaller 'prettier' bits.
		
Click to expand...

This absolutely!!! If something goes wrong on a young horse you have more stability and steering in a fulmer, in a loose ring there's the potential for it to be pulled through the mouth and ruin the poor horse. The bit MrsD describes is good when you've both got a bit more experience, but I'm glad to see you've got a fulmer. Good luck with him


----------



## AmieeT (15 April 2014)

Off the subject of bits (in which I'm clueless and therefore no help!)...

He is gorgeous OP!! Looks like a lovely chap- and he's in fab condition 

Ax


----------



## Guerrero (15 April 2014)

chestnut cob said:



			Are you moving him to your house?  Will he have any company? And will you have anyone experienced on hand to support you?
		
Click to expand...

Yep he'll be moving with us to the new house which is on a farm (hopefully if we buy the one we're currently looking at) and we're going to get him a little friend. I've got someone helping me look (not much yet because it's a few months off) hopefully for a re-home of a youngish small pony ~10hh, or maybe a bit less,as a companion pony and also so my sister has something to do. At some point we're also going to look at getting my sister a riding horse. There won't be anyone around that I know of yet but there are livery schools in every direction and many people who own horses around that area so it's just a case of making some friends I think. Riding wise I should be fine for the most part and day to day looking after horses I'm also fine with it's just the more on odd occasions stuff and what Ted should know which I'm still learning. It's not everyday you have to buy a horse a bit, i know a little about bits but was struggling to find something that had loose rings, full cheeks and a french link without a more official name (and given that my knowledge is limited I didn't want to change it from what he had, though glad I did now) and then I'm not too confident on illnesses- it's not something I've had to deal with much other than a bit of thrush and lameness. I know of laminitis but not much about it, There are a few 'Lammy ponies' at the RS but I don't have much to do with it other than knowing they need to keep their weight down to stay in work.
(Apologies if this is coming across as 'I know everything', I really don't and know I don't but I'm not completely useless either- everyone keeps saying have someone experienced on hand but not for what exactly and I wasn't sure if I had perhaps given the impression I was completely new to horses rather than just new to owning one.)

Thankyou all- he is beautiful but I am definitely bias 

He came to my RS when he was about 3 1/2 and before that he worked at a different riding school that worked almost completely as a hacking centre not sure how long he was there for but he's certainly worked a lot, his steering is still awful in the school though; he's happier in a field but I'm only allowed around the edges so can't school him in the fields


----------



## 9tails (15 April 2014)

It's not everyday you have to buy a horse a bit, i know a little about bits but was struggling to find something that had loose rings, full cheeks and a french link without a more official name (and given that my knowledge is limited I didn't want to change it from what he had, though glad I did now)
		
Click to expand...

It isn't possible for something with full cheeks to have loose rings, they're the direct opposite of each other.  You did good, stick with what you know.


----------



## NellRosk (15 April 2014)

9tails said:



			It isn't possible for something with full cheeks to have loose rings, they're the direct opposite of each other.  You did good, stick with what you know.
		
Click to expand...

Yes there is, I broke my mare in with one of these but with a french link instead of jointed.  A lovely bit, the loose rings ensure it's not too 'fixed' and they can still have a play with it in their mouth to get the feel of it:

http://www.rideaway.co.uk/cottage-c...purenet_feed&gclid=CLiYns2k4r0CFZShtAoduRMAeg


----------



## chestnut cob (15 April 2014)

Why do you need someone experienced on hand?  You've said yourself you aren't good with illnesses, so that's the first point.  Someone who recognises the first small signs of, say, laminitis, before the horse develops a full blown attack.  Or someone who can say the horse looks a bit "off" so you can deal with a lameness before the horse is really bad.  Someone who can help you when he gets bolshy or bargy.  I really do hope it works out for you but honestly, taking your first horse home without any experienced help on hand is a recipe for disaster.  What happens when he's only got a little pony for company which he bosses around, then thinks he can do the same to you?  You said earlier that you don't know what a 5yo needs to learn - it isn't just about the handling.  I bought a 5yo 2 years ago and have had horses for a long time, but it was a struggle and I couldn't have done it without the support of my v knowledgeable YO on hand.

Anyway, I do hope it works out for you but do expect some challenges along the way once you take him home.


----------



## 9tails (15 April 2014)

NellRosk said:



			Yes there is, I broke my mare in with one of these but with a french link instead of jointed.  A lovely bit, the loose rings ensure it's not too 'fixed' and they can still have a play with it in their mouth to get the feel of it:

http://www.rideaway.co.uk/cottage-c...purenet_feed&gclid=CLiYns2k4r0CFZShtAoduRMAeg

Click to expand...

So there is!


----------



## BlinkGG4 (15 April 2014)

As a first point of call now that you have your own horse, I would buy the Pony Club Manual (I notice a couple of people have mentioned the BHS Manual which I haven't seen before but I imagine is very similar). The Pony Club manual covers almost everything you need to know including correct riding, feeding, illness + injury and a whole heap of other useful information. This is an extremely useful book and it should help to keep you working along the right lines. If you look up Pony Club publications, there are lots of other helpful books too and all of them are aimed at a novice audience so should be easy to follow 

I know you mentioned that you have experience with horses but owning and caring for your own horse (especially a youngster!) is a totally different thing. You are definitely going to need some experienced help! Having said that, there's absolutely no reason why you shouldn't be able to manage just fine if you go about things in the right way  

If you have to take him away from his current yard and move him home, you need to remember that this is an enormous and possibly scary change for him. Some horses will move with no problems and be very chilled out about it all, however, other horses will find moving extremely stressful. In some cases a perfectly sensible, calm and safe horse will become nervous, difficult to ride and even dangerous. I'm not trying to scare you here I just want you to be aware that this may happen and that help from an experienced person will be very helpful in this situation. 

If you have any questions at all just send me a message, happy to advise and assist where I can! If your parents are reluctant to spend money on a weekly lesson, just remind them that above all else, the lesson is to ensure your safety! You have lots of hard work ahead of you but also some of the best fun you've ever had - enjoy it and good luck! (Do let me know if you have any questions) x


----------



## Booboos (16 April 2014)

chestnut cob said:



			Why do you need someone experienced on hand?  You've said yourself you aren't good with illnesses, so that's the first point.  Someone who recognises the first small signs of, say, laminitis, before the horse develops a full blown attack.  Or someone who can say the horse looks a bit "off" so you can deal with a lameness before the horse is really bad.  Someone who can help you when he gets bolshy or bargy.  I really do hope it works out for you but honestly, taking your first horse home without any experienced help on hand is a recipe for disaster.  What happens when he's only got a little pony for company which he bosses around, then thinks he can do the same to you?  You said earlier that you don't know what a 5yo needs to learn - it isn't just about the handling.  I bought a 5yo 2 years ago and have had horses for a long time, but it was a struggle and I couldn't have done it without the support of my v knowledgeable YO on hand.

Anyway, I do hope it works out for you but do expect some challenges along the way once you take him home.
		
Click to expand...

This.

Sorry but first time owner, young horse, no lessons and kept at home is a very dodgy situation. Once you get into trouble it will be twice as hard to train him out of it.

Have you considered the vet for his stumbling? It's really not normal.


----------



## Guerrero (16 April 2014)

Thanks  sorry I can be a bit defensive at times- major character flaw. 
I'll see about getting a couple of books, I have a few already but they're more aimed at information on various breeds with only a little on health and keeping of a horse so I could do with some more

I'll see how he reacts to the move, I suspect he won't be himself but I don't think he's going to freak as much as some horses. Could be I work him in hand for a while to get used to things- he's better behaved in hand sometimes particularly if he's a bit upset or spooky. And tiring him out a bit before riding him....

So what does a 5yo need to know? I don't know what to teach him mainly because he can do everything I've asked of him. I've not tried gates yet though because all the gates around here are kept open so that's something he may need to learn.

I am going to get a vet to look at him about the stumbling.

I realise it isn't a perfect situation but it's the best I can do, I can't keep him at a livery yard (I've got no way of travelling other than riding him and condition of getting a horse was to keep him at home) and we're moving quite a distance so we don't know anybody there. I will learn


----------



## BlinkGG4 (22 April 2014)

Call up the local Pony Club and Riding Club in the area you're moving to. There's always someone who can help! Just drop them an email explaining your situation and they'll advise, more likely than not there will be people for you to ride out with.


----------



## pip6 (25 April 2014)

BlinkGG4 said:



			Call up the local Pony Club and Riding Club in the area you're moving to. There's always someone who can help! Just drop them an email explaining your situation and they'll advise, more likely than not there will be people for you to ride out with.
		
Click to expand...

Sensible advice, & some good company for you. That you ask what a youngster needs to learn means some guidance would be very helpful, & confidence building for you. Keeping a horse at home alone from being at a rs (not knocking them, where I learnt to ride as well) is a massive change for both of you. Riding is the easier bit, the 'knowledge' of horsemanship takes a lot longer to acquire. As someone on a private farm with only owner for company, I've learnt you need an emergency backup plan & another pair of eyes. That's why owner has me there, we backup each other.


----------



## Guerrero (27 April 2014)

I'll give the riding club a ring closer to my moving time.

Just an update about Ted for anybody interested-
He's getting very well behaved - I got him in from the field today and the horse left in the field decided to bronc after I led it back into the field (it escaped as i got Ted out) then galloped along the fence line. In the past when horses in the field have started galloping he would bolt off too but he just stood there looking at me. Then he had a little spook but as he pulled away he stopped and came back before he actually ended up pulling on the lead rope. I think the wind and rain had him wound up.
He's gotten bored with schooling, whenever I took him in the school he got really sluggish and short strided so I tried making it more interesting for him- he did his first go at raised poles and he figured out he can actually pick his feet up and I kept a single fence up so whenever he got something right he got to jump a fence which he rather enjoyed. The difference between his first and last jump were great though- he normally leaves his feet hanging but by the last jump he was tucking them up properly. 
He had the farrier come and he trimmed his toes to stop him tripping and he hasn't tripped since (it's only been a few days but I took him to his normal tripping spots and he was fine) We also got him a saddle.
He moved stable and his new stable had coat hooks to hang the rugs up in the stable so I hung the rugs up and came back the next day to find he'd put his head through the head hole (I'd left it done up to hang it up) only he hadn't got it over his back so ended up putting his foot through it and ripping it... clever pony. He also found a muzzle in the field one of the lami ponies had managed to escape from, he carried it all the way back to the yard thinking it was a great new toy.


----------



## BrynwayDuke (2 May 2014)

Mine are unshod and we work in fields, save so much money & if they pull them off its such a pain to pay for more!


----------



## Guerrero (7 September 2014)

Been a while but thought someone might want to know how I've gotten on so far. (mostly useless post)
Didn't buy the house we wanted ended up at another (better) house. Ted lives in the backgarden with his friend as well as making use of some land oposite the house for extra grazing and it has two stables for shelter. There are 3 other old retired horses kept there in nieghbouring field and the lady who owns them is always around and will help us if needed. Livery yard is 2 minutes up the road so we rent the school some times and a horse trainer works from there so we can have lessons and help with anything that goes wrong. 

Ted may only be young but he's done a lot and took moving in his stride. We now go hacking over the moors, through forests and ponds (he was scared of water). We're doing pretty well IMO. He almost completely stopped his napping and is happy going anywhere. He hasn't tripped since moving and has lost some wieght. I've been working on ground manners too as had a problem with him eating grass everytime he stopped when being led, all's good now.
Accidentally taught him to stand still when 'scary' vehicles go past. If a tractor goes past he stopsand waits (he's not scared but I've got a fear of tractors). My sister rode him the other day and scary thing went past so he calmly stepped onto the grass verge until it had gone then climbed down, she was a bit surprized and very confused.#
I've not had a chance to look into endurance riding much (and I can't travel except on horses back and there don't seem to be many rides round me).

thankyou to all who helped.


----------

